# Defence of CIMIC HOUSE



## John A Silkstone (Jul 21, 2008)

The defence of CIMIC house by Y Coy 1 PWRR was the longest continuous engagement by British Forces since Rorkes Drift. Read the book "Sniper 1" by Dan Mills who is a PWRR sniper and was heavily involved in the Al Amarah siege. 

http://www.theherald.co.uk/news/oth..._former_UK_troops_now_mercenaries_in_Iraq.php


----------

